
"But usually it is more complicated than that" (2016) - jakub_g
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-05-13/t-rowe-price-voted-for-the-dell-buyout-by-accident?2017
======
jakub_g
Original title

"T. Rowe Price Voted for the Dell Buyout by Accident"

Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11691941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11691941)

